# 222k and home theater PC - wont change channels - Help...



## devicemanager (Mar 6, 2010)

I am using Windows 7 x64 and Media Center to control tv in my home theater where I have the VIP222k connected. When I run thru the setup everything test out fine, channels change as they should. But when I run MCE the channels do not change on the box but they do in MCE. I also use a software called ORB to watch tv and media on my HTPC to my cell phone. I noticed that when I change channels to one that has a zero in the number a wizard pops up - this is quite annoying cause I can not dismiss it without being in front of the box and pressing the select button on the remote.

So I was able to figure out that the zero button is a multi function button and some how the zero is being pressed long enough to envoke this wizard. But the 222k displays some errors like I moved the remote, the front of the box is blocked etc - which none of the above it true. 

Does anyone have an idea what may be causing this issue? Thank you...


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I had my 211K running fine with my Win 7 HTPC, except for the subchannels for OTA. The other problem was the receiver does it daily update and reboot, which requires someone to press Select on the remote to turn it back on. I may set a daily timer to block the update. There use to be a menu item. Why it can't reboot and go back to where it was, I have no idea. 

I'm in the process of doing a Win 7 Ultimate reinstallation (I was running the evaluation version, and got the full retail version to replace it). I'll probably have it up and running tomorrow, and will be glad to let you know what I find works best for me.

Michael


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

devicemanager said:


> I am using Windows 7 x64 and Media Center to control tv in my home theater where I have the VIP222k connected. When I run thru the setup everything test out fine, channels change as they should. But when I run MCE the channels do not change on the box but they do in MCE. I also use a software called ORB to watch tv and media on my HTPC to my cell phone. I noticed that when I change channels to one that has a zero in the number a wizard pops up - this is quite annoying cause I can not dismiss it without being in front of the box and pressing the select button on the remote.
> 
> So I was able to figure out that the zero button is a multi function button and some how the zero is being pressed long enough to envoke this wizard. But the 222k displays some errors like I moved the remote, the front of the box is blocked etc - which none of the above it true.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what may be causing this issue? Thank you...


It was not mentioned but you must have an IR Blaster setup for MCE to change your rcvr channels. Assuming you have one setup I would wipe the settings and re configure it.


----------



## devicemanager (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for the replys...

I am using the IR Blaster and have reconfigured them with every possible setting, but I have got everything up and running.

What I needed to do was slow down the speed the IR Blaster changes channels to medium. Also the zero on the 222k when help for 3 seconds enters the remote into setup mode. But during the mce setup I just tapped the zero and it liked it. Now I can change channels via mce and my Orb application.

My only obstacle now is the daily update banner. I did try leaving the box off during the set time where the dish box does the update and it worked 2 out of 3 times. You might be onto something with a timer so that it shuts off before the update time and turns back on afterwards. Im going to try this.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

You can get it to turn back on by setting a timer on the 211K a half hour after the update time. That will bring it back to life. The only problem with this, of course, is if you want to record something during the update period. Then you can set a one-time timer to overlap the update time, which will block the update and reboot. Just be sure it is set to the same channel as the recording.

BTW, what video recording hardware are you using with your Media Center PC?

Michael


----------



## devicemanager (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Michael, the 222k only allows me to specify when the box does the update. I figure I may just have it off at the time of the update and then back on an hour later. I primarily use this for my cell phone so I can be connected to my media when I travel. I have an hour commute each way so it comes in handy - plus at work sometimes too, lucky enough to work for a place that doesnt mind what the techs do.

I am running a hauppauge 2250 - here is a link 
htt p://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr2250.htm - remove the space on the h t t p at the end - still not allowed to post urls...

Im running in on a win 7 ult rtm x64, 12gb ram and ati hd4870 1gb video - what a great machine - I've got to tell you - this thing rips - awesome for audio conversions too - built it myself. Went with the gigabyte mother board gigabyte ga-x58-ud5. 

I am not using the kit with the remote and the IR blasters, just using the old media center ones that came with my original setup. I believe its the ehome blaster. Everything works like a charm now - but what a mission...


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Based on the specs of the 2250, I take it you are not recording HD from 222K.

I've been looking for some way to reliably record HD from my 211K, but it doesn't look like anything is out yet that's stable. They also seem to take a hit in video quality, too.

Michael


----------



## devicemanager (Mar 6, 2010)

Happauge makes a pvr box that records HD not sure about it's stability. I really like their products, I'm on my 3rd card. Had the 150, 500 and now the 2250.

My main tv has a 722k connected to it. Thats where I do all my HD viewing in general. Pretty cool box, has an ethernet connection and USB - have not got a chance to play with the ethernet connection and its options - not sure what I can do with it actually.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I have an AverMedia HD DVR C027 PCIE card, that can capture an HDMI input.

It seems that it takes a lot of computer for it to work well. On a test PC, it worked, but HD suffered, since it is somewhat old. The test PC has a socket 939 Athlon 64 FX60 CPU and DDR memory.

On my main PC I can't seem to get it to work. Something about the install creating two services running under the System account, with interaction allowed with the desktop.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm wavering on getting a harddisk for my 211K, or trying to upgrade my HTPC to HD. Dish's PVR's are really quite good, but they can't match a Media Center PC. The more I use the Media Center PC, the more hooked I've gotten.

The one thing I really like on the Media Center are the program search tools. In five minutes, I can have a whole weeks worth of programs set to record, and Windows Media Center can find programs that you would otherwise miss using the Dish receiver. That would take an hour or more on a Dish receiver. I've ended up recording programs from channels and shows I didn't even know I got. I also like the Movies section of Media Center. It is like browsing through a video store. It pulls up all the movies that are on channels you actually get, not every channel you don't get. You can browse them by year, rating, genre, etc. You can search by actor and director. The cover art is even there. It's just fantastic.

I wish Dish would get their Media Center Draco project done so we can record right from the receiver.

Michael


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

bnborg said:


> I have an AverMedia HD DVR C027 PCIE card, that can capture an HDMI input.
> 
> It seems that it takes a lot of computer for it to work well. On a test PC, it worked, but HD suffered, since it is somewhat old. The test PC has a socket 939 Athlon 64 FX60 CPU and DDR memory.
> 
> On my main PC I can't seem to get it to work. Something about the install creating two services running under the System account, with interaction allowed with the desktop.


I wish the AverMedia C027 worked with Windows Media Center. It looks like a nice product.

Will that connect and record right from your Dish receiver with the HDMI input?

Michael


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Michael1 said:


> I wish the AverMedia C027 worked with Windows Media Center. It looks like a nice product.
> 
> Will that connect and record right from your Dish receiver with the HDMI input?
> 
> Michael


Yes, it will. I did have it working on my test PC. I switched my TV to Component, so I could hook the VIP 722 up directly to the AverMedia card. The card also has connections for Component, S-Video, and Composite.

I recorded a few minutes of HD, just to see if I could. I have been communicating with Aver support about my problems on my preferred PC, but no solution yet.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

That's the first I have heard of anything being able to record HDMI directly. Very nice!

Now if they would only get it to work with the Windows Media Center software, I'd be all over that.

Michael


----------

